# Sublingual Phenibut



## Boulder257 (May 9, 2013)

Is Phenibut more potent if taken sublingually, or does it even matter? Obviously the taste is awful, but I am purely curious about the efficacy sublingual versus swallowed. 

Thanks.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

If you can do it without puking then go for it.


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

FoundAndLost said:


> If you can do it without puking then go for it.


 This. I don't think I could do phenibut sublingually, I can do Kava Kava, I actually don't mind the taste of that, it tastes like nutmeg or ground spice or something, but phenibut blows your head off, it's like super strong, tasteless sherbert.

I'm not sure if sublingual administration would help with phenibut, I believe with Kava Kava, the argument is your saliva aids the extraction of Kavalactones from the root powder, but because phenibut is a pure chemical, this doesn't strictly apply. The onset might be quicker though? Depends how it's metabolized maybe.


----------



## matthewebbert (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't know if sublingual phenibut is a good idea, it is very acidic (likely to burn the inside of your mouth and may damage teeth if used regularly) and tastes awful.


----------



## not2bad (Jul 13, 2013)

I may have been using it sublingually for a few years now. I still use it on occasion when I can't sleep and I put a very TINY pinch in my mouth, hold it there until I can get lid back on the container, then swallow it down with a bit of water. So maybe holding it there 10-15 seconds at the absolute longest. I have found that I can take much less this way. 

The HUUUGE problem I had with taking phenibut was the withdrawals. When I first tried it it literally was one of the best things I had ever taken for fear/panic and almost immediately it gave me a feeling of almost super-confidence. But that wore off and it took more and more to give me relief from fear/panic. So I stopped taking it. The side effects from withdrawal were much much worse than the panic/fear. I felt absolutely awful for a long time: I stayed in a horrible mood, feeling depressed and with insomnia. For a long time I promised to never touch the stuff again. Then I started taking small amounts every so often to help me sleep and I haven't had the problems with withdrawal again.

So now I only use it sparingly and occasionally.


----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Yea its super acidic. I wouldn't do it to often.


----------

